# Dutch offer insights



## sharkbait8610 (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi everyone I need help to understand if the offer I received is convenient or not compared to my actual situation. 
At the moment I have a yearly gross salary of 56000 euros and I have the 30% ruling applied until July. I receive a 13th month, pension and 8% holiday allowance.
I received an offer of 4800 monthly gross salary + 6% pension + 8% holiday allowance.
They told me my net income should increase in this case, but I'm not sure. Can someone help me to understand why?


----------

